# S&W 686 4" or 627 Pro Series??



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to look at the 627 yet. I am assuming it is just a bit wider than 686 due to the extra 2 rounds. If you had to choose between these two which would you pick and why?


----------

